# Portage In race Jan 24th



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am hosting a race this sun the 24th romm for a couple more racers.PM FOR DETAILS


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Another great race,and we even picked up a new racer!


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Any results from the Race?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*A terrific time today racin at Rick's ! Not sure how i did as that generally isn't my biggest focus. I just like the atmosphere and fun this group has. Today we had loads of laughs and welcomed Sam Heitz to his 1st race. Sam showed up sporting a mohawk , lip rings , and a fun sense of humor ! Great guy who as we found out can race a bit and make some very cool customs . I have invited him to join HT in the hope he will share some of his custom work. I did attach a pic of one of his pieces here so enjoy it. OBTW Sam also makes his own really cool custom pans and pan cars with aluminum Willies Gasser crash bodies that custom mount onto his pans. He uses them to run on his Bros crash and burn layout so a wreck looks like a wreck LOL ! On another note Rick did some more work on the TKO and i wanted to say Great job smoothing her out pal . Very nice to run on !

Bear :wave: *


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

try this picture for Sam's car attachment 

Bear :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Race results*



blubyu said:


> Any results from the Race?


We had a smaller turnout than usual but some great racin,I announced the race kinda late so some racers had plans.We had 8 racers we ran a 1min heat qualifier race for the 3 classes and then split into an A and a B 2 min heat main the lap counts were skinny tire with muscle car/pony bodies, b main greg 62 eddie55 sam 53 wally53 a mainn rick 61 derek59 dennis57 doug 51 Fat tire t-jet with fairgrounds cars b ,main eddie 63 his first win congrats! sam 58 wally 56 dennis 56 Amain Rick74 doug 70 derek 70 dennis67 afx stocker/pony b main wally 74 his first win congrats!! sam 74 there was 1 1/2 feet between 1st and 2nd greg 73 eddie 67 A main doug killed with a blistering 92 laps dennis 85 rick 84 derek77 We also ran a iroc with stock t-jets that Greg won I didnt print that one out


----------

